# Great Devourer '09 Nurgle Army, Poxus Mortiis - PIC HEAVY (and extremely longwinded!)



## Infael

*MODS, if this makes peoples comps run slow with the sheer volume of poop herein, please feel free to thumbnail the images!*

Howdy folks, promised ages ago to update my Nurgle thread (Howdy Folks...here's some Nurgle...) with stuff but, well, I got lazy...until Critta said to me, "Dude, you should go to Devourer".
I figured hell, why not, I have most of an army painted that I love to use, as I have built a narrative around it's characters and played many different point variations of it...sure, some of it is well shabby and it's totally unbeardy to the point i'm handicapping myself for a tourney but hey, i'm used to playing it _and_ most of it is painted!
I had lots of 'big boys' in my Nurgle army left to do so I set to work finishing my Termies, my 2nd Obliterator and the most recent variant of this army being only 1500pts, added some Word Bearers as meatshields for my Lord, Raesfurac. Once all that was done I had to go back and drill all the gun barrels out on the old Nurgle models and think of something to do with their disgustingly neon green ancient flock I had stuck on the bases!
The above was planned out for a number of weekends (I can't remember what free time was like, let alone how long it took me; seems i've been painting every weekend for a decade!) and the rest was done over a number of years with big breaks in between each time of painting, so you can probably see where I have refined or changed a technique!
Anyhoo, 'nuff wafflin', onto the army...

This is Raesfurac, my Chaos Lord. My first ever simple conversion that involved drilling! I painted him about 5 years ago. The original 'Plaguebringer' weapon was just a normal Power Sword so with a suggestion and supplied by Critta, I took the head of a Warhammer Chaos Knight's lance, clipped off the tops of the side prongs and masquerade it as a Daemon of Nurgle's Plaguesword with a snapped handle and blade, explaining the awkward size in mortal hands...



Close up of his Plaguebringer. Used snailtrails of 'ardcoat dipped in my Secret Special Nurgle Wash to create the gribblyness at the end.



This is Septimus, a gift from Nurgle to aid Raesfurac in spreading the word of Nurgle. First real Green Stuff work here; Zombie Dragon wings in the holes where the bony protrusions are supposed to go (they will turn up later :grin: )
with some GS scales work and a magnestized hand, as it's a pain to store glued. There was supposed to be a dead Grey Knight to go on his base but I haven't got enough time to paint it el perfecto before the tourney so it will be bare...for now  Did him a while ago as well, 3 years maybe, not sure.



Close up of his wingies. They aren't big enough to carry his bulk, I know, its's more for show as he is borne aloft on the Winds of Nurgle (pun intended) and they flutter carelessy like...well...dead decaying wings do...



This is Bapchii, the last model I painted in completion of my army, featuring coral from Mexico on his base...naughty me! (Not allowed to take it, preserve the reefs, etc, was only a diddy bit, DON'T KILL ME GOVERNMENT, PLEASE!) with Yadrib in the background ( better pics of him are in my other thread), my Obliterators have magnetized arms as also, they are a pain to store glued.



Last of the big, BIG boys...
This is Aadar, my 1980's Dreadnought, which is supposed to be Khornate, but seeing I got him cheap off of eBay (because he was painted in a 'dedicated areas' approach; black arms, red body, that was about it iirc...) with no banner I decided to make him Nurgly, as he was doomed to be butchered for conversion pieces I think...not as much time and care lavished on him (painted at different skill times!) as Krazael the Infected (now simply referred to as 'The Infector'; the previous leader of the warband who was blown clean in half by a Basilisk shell) lurking in the background; better pics of him in my other thread if peeps want close ups!



Close up of his melon...



Now, onto the big boys... :wink:
This is Lachdanus, my Aspiring Champion and Banner Bearer for my Termies. The bone protrusion from the Daemon Prince has been put to use!
As I mentioned in my other thread, I _love_ 1980's models and trawled eBay for them every day a whilez back...
I painted him about 2 years ago I reckon, first Termie I ever did, then stopped at him for ages...



Close up of his body and beady menacing one-eye 



Close up of his 'trophies'...(basically one head of every type of my mate's armies i've faced...there are Imperial Guard heads dangling from his shoulder pads and on the base but I forgot to take a pic...oh well, they were quite shit anyway!)



Right, Lachdanus' squad members, Mr Reaper-Auto, who was painted recently and Combi Flamer, who is about a year old, not sure...both modelled a while back with puppy teeth protrusions on the gun arm and the other arm is magnetized and all left arms share the same polarity so many weapons configs can be interchanged...muhahahahah...



Base details of the above



Mr Lightning Claw (psycho dude who had a mech-arm grafted on by a Khornate weaponsmith after being gravely wounded, driving him nuts) with an old skool Bolter on his base, and Mr Chainfist...the ponderous, silent killer type, notice the other Daemon Prince bone protrusion has turned up!
Boxy as hell that old 1980's Aspiring Champion Termie but I love him!



Details on the above. Couldn't really see his bloodsoaked Chainfist in the other pic so I put it in this one. Magnets = win.



Right, time for the intermission...let's break up all that gribbly greenery with the Red Gore rushedness of my Word Bearers, who originated from a mate's mum going to a car boot sale and him then giving his present to me, as he's Grey Knights! They were already stuck together with poly cement and fairly battered. With a bit of physical tweaking I went on to paint them like the Codex before the current one displays them and not how the novels describe them; silver instead of brass shoulderpad rims...I wanted the brass for other things on them and didn't want to overload it!
This is Balduk, the emmisary of The Voice, Infael the Fallen (TM! ), a Dark Apostle who would like to unite with Raesfurac to spread the word, so he sent a champion and his squad to show their prowess to the mighty Raesfurac. I chopped up a Khorne head and stuck some metal horns I had (from a 1980's model I converted I didn't want to go to waste) and voila! A face only a mother would kiss for that dude!



His squad members, rushed all the Word Bearers a bit...shows...



Mr 'Headbutt ya with mo'hawk spikes' and buddy 



Mr Flamer and Bull Horns (the kid who stuck these together loved the 'horns which meet at a skull' helmet, which I like the least, so I chopped one up a bit!)



OK, heading back to more gribblyness then...
Right, the first of my Plague Marine squads, 'Disease', which used to be geared for close combat in the old Codex, where I had I4 still and Chaos Marines had to choose between CCW and Pistol or Boltgun, not have both (bit cheeze but hey, i'll take it!). They are about 2 or 3 years old, not sure.
This is Orrek, the Aspiring Champion of this squad. <3 0LD M0D3LZ!



This is a closeup of his shoulder protrusion, a bit of coral from Egypt this time...



Some of those juicy details you get on the old skool models...



The Plasma Pistol squad member (as most of you will know, also an Aspiring Champ model, prompting me to mount Orrek on a rock to tell them apart!)



Loadsa things going on on those old models!



The handsome devil on the left is Monglum, a Living Icon of Nurgle, a misshapen lump of brute strength with little to no mind. His head was a knob of wood on a twig I found while having a BBQ on the local common lands which to me, in my intoxicated state, looked like a perfect Nurgle head so I set about my bits box for a body for him...I clippered off the head of a duplicate of one of the least appealing 1996 models I had (horns for Balduk!) and used a zombie arm for a stunted limb and a Necromunda Goliath arm and Chaos Lord axe to finish. 
Just incase someone was to argue the toss @ the Tourney that Monglum's appearance wasn't good enuff for a 'Counts As' Icon Bearer I put some flayed skin on a piece of vehicle spiky bits and made it into an backpack icon!
His mate is a Plague Bearer Havoc Squad member. Nice box set, bought it ages ago but never used any...handy!



Detail on the shoulder pad that came with the Havoc Squad box set...wasn't fond if it at first but it grew on me so I tried it out on this guy!



These guys were the first two in the time period for painting the CC squad, after a long break from the 'shooty' squad that came before them, but will be posted here after them!



Love the little shrunken head details...perfect for representing Blight Grenades in the new rules!



1996 'Ghost-faced Killaz', as I affectionately call them, proudly displaying their old skool weapons  More models already stuck together I thought I'd complete for some dude who has forgot all about them 



Think they were eBay jobbies, not sure, had metal torsos and one metal shoulder pad, happy days for me...



The first model of the next two is blatantly of Khorne design (not by my hands, prolly eBay again...curse it's decadant design luring weak minds such as mine!! But I digress...), but I liked him and didn't want to change him so I painted him as is  The second guy is a simple conversion of a zombie head, GS guts and the knife came from under one of the combi bolters on one of the Aspiring Champions of the Plague Marine squads, I forget which...I never waste a thing!



The above's details...



OK, that's 'Disease' dealt with, onto 'Decay' now, which, the majority of, were some of the first metal Nurgle models I painted, at least 6 years ago on most, some more recent, so expect missed mould lines and a much shabbier paintjob, sorry! (Not a good note to end on...damn, I suck!)
This is Targos, who I got off eBay to lead the 'shooty' Plague Marine squad (boltguns and plasma guns) and later learned he was one of the retinue models for Fabius Bile. He also features Egyptian coral! :biggrin:
The plasma gunner is another PB Havoc Squad member; more gribblyness on them!



Close up of said coral and the juicy shoulder pads you get in the Havoc Squad box set...



This squad acually has a proper Icon...the old skool one!



Sneaky hidden Blight Grenade on the Banner Bearer's mate...



Starting to get to the bottom of the barrel now...second Plasma Gunner and his handsome half skull face mate who I made the mould line on his gauntlet into a knuckleduster all those years ago...looks shit...



Plasma gun close up



Boney and Stabby...both broke a whole bunch of times!



Side view of the above



The guy on the left of the below pic is the first metal 'tester' Plague Marine I tried after I completed the plastic box set with the mutations in it (got it as soon as it came out, painted them sometime later, post them for you guys to have a laugh if you want!) first and then I had a massive break and didn't paint one for ages...



Shoulderpad detail of the above



Right, ok then peeps, that was a fucking mission to post all that, please be kind! C&C is welcome; I will change models that are worth some time on them after Devourer if you guys spot something thats just plain wrong!

dk AKA Infael


----------



## Mr J0se

um i say great work but HOLY BALLSAC OF JESUS those are huge ass pics


----------



## Critta

Good job dude - looking stinky and slimy as always  (Well, aside from the word bearers, but I'm sure they're starting to catch something by now )


----------



## Proccor

im GREEN with envy, HA HA...badjoke. they look amazing! I dont know if its me or this page, but some images did not load completely so i cant see some of ur units, like ur chaos lord.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Excellent work. I love the old classic models. +rep.


----------



## Azwraith

looks awesome definatly a good read and view

if your not happy with that painting you would barf at mine...


----------



## Khorne's_Chosen

I'm not a Nurgle Fan , But ... DAMN , Great work !


----------



## triggerfinger

well done sir, well done.


----------



## shaantitus

I know this is a bit of threadomancy but it is in your sig so it is current. Fine work on this huge selection of old school minis. You must have a nurgle horde when you put them all on the table together. I have only 9 nurgle models and of them only one is painted. However you have inspired me. Great work and i would like to see a full army shot as some stage.
Rep for the arduous work.


----------



## Infael

Thanks very much dude, I have a Nurgle Plague Tower of my own devising I need to put together and I have a Nurgle Baneblade sprayed black and ready to paint (I didn't make it, I bought it cheap off eBay as it was painted in Khorne colours!) but as the Diablo 2 Ladder resets tonight I don't see any painting for me in the near future but I will post the Baneblade if I get time to paint it :grin:


----------



## Phenious

Epic Nurgles. The best more typical looking plague I have seen. The only other really epic one I have seen is a local gamer at my store that made an Insect themed one with lots of membrane type wings and bug bits.


----------

